# Plumbing suggestions?



## DEREK21 (Dec 21, 2006)

Side View 








Top view with "overflow chamber" attached.








Rear view of bulkhead.








View of "overflow chamber" from front of tank.








Inside view of bulkhead.

Any skilled aquarists who have bulkheads in similar locations to mine? I'd love to see pics of your plumbing.

I bought this tank used, and am trying to figure out the BEST way to plumb it for a sump. What you see in the pics is what the previous owner had in operation.

Is there anything I can do better with this set up?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

that has allot of potential to be a very big mess.that is just a siphon.when the water level drops in the tank the siphon will break and the pump will empty the sump into the tank and flood.just because the first guy did it that way doesn't mean its right. you need to use this setup
http://www.dursostandpipes.com/BuildYou ... fault.aspx
the 90 will be in tank and the rest out behind the tank.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

It'll work just fine the way he has it, but it might not be as quiet as you want it to be. I can't make out the overflow chamber very well, but you can use a small overflow chamber to adjust the water level in the tank a little higher than you'll be able to get with just the strainer sticking in.

Here's a picture of what I think fishwolfe is recommending, and is also probably what i'd do in your situation.










That's basically a durso standpipe with a bulkhead between the "T" and the elbow fittings. I forgot to draw the bulkhead... use your imagination . There's a hole in the cap on the top to allow air to get in. At this point you could even extend a pipe down from the elbow if you wanted an intake further down closer to the substrate. Just make sure the hole in the cap is big enough and it'll break the siphon when the water level drops below the "T" fitting. The funny thing on the bottom left is a hose barb, in case it wasn't obvious .

I thought about doing this with my 29 gallon since the stand was too wide to drill the bottom of the tank, but it turned out the sump won't fit so i'm just making a new stand instead.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i forgot the water would stop filling the overflow chamber once the tank level dropped  i should have looked closer at the other pics.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

how does the over flow chamber attach to the tank?


----------



## DEREK21 (Dec 21, 2006)

That's exactly what I was thinking of doing.

Creating a Durso, where the Bulkhead is between the 90 & the T!

Thank you for the validation.

by the way, the overflow chamber has a hole cut and it is "sandwiched" between the bulkhead and the little strainer thing that was previously on there


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

tricky :lol:


----------

